# Do you have vivid dreams, or oddball ones? Please share



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2017)

*I have had many goofy dreams over the years.  I believe it when people say it is our subconscious trying to work things out from out waking life.  I have had many with similar themes.  In some, I will be somewhere and when I go to leave, I find myself wandering the parking lot unable to find my car.  Or if I find it, it is blocked in, and I cannot get it out.

During these dreams I try to call for help, but either the cell I have is not mine, or I cannot remember, or enter in the numbers I want to call.
Sometimes the car dream involves me being in an accident with it, or it is in the shop and they cannot or will not fix it.

I have had others, which I will share in future replies here.
*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2017)

Ohhhhh I think I'm the queen of vivid dreams...not a night goes past without one...

Most of the disturbing ones centre around me acting irresponsibly to those I love..  for example many, many dreams of my adult daughter who in my dreams is usually a child of around 3 years old... and me accidentally leaving her somewhere or forgetting to feed her for days, and then waking up in a sweat thinking she's dead or dying because of my lack of care.

I have no pets of my own but I do have 7 granfurkids who are the love of my life after my DD... and they adore me back. One of the dogs is a miniature black labradoodle (Stan) who is an absolute darling... 

Last night, I dreamed that I found an identical  jet black ''stan'' along with a tiny doppelgänger puppy left inside my kitchen door..they were just sat there looking at me not moving and looking a little lost and fearful ... I vaguely wondered where they'd come from, and then thought no more of it thinking somehow they must have got in my house and they would leave again..( I didn't pet them or feed them as I would  have done  in real life) a few days goes past and I go into the kitchen again to find the dogs still there, in the same place , and I went into a mad panic, thinking that the dogs now will be dying, because they'd been there for days and I hadn't fed them or watered them at all, and knew they were going to die because I'd starved them to death... and I woke up in a panic!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes, yes, yes.  Vivid, oddball, Cecil de Mille cast of thousands epics.  Burning buildings, earthquakes, volcanoes, aliens, you name it, I'm right in the middle.  Sometimes it's something like finding a baby on the subway (two nights ago) and trying to decide whether to keep it or not.  

Most of the time when I wake up, I am so relieved that it was just a dream.  

Lately, I've been dreaming a lot of being back working in an office.  Things are constantly going wrong and I can't handle them.  Then I wake up and ahhhhhh, it was just a dream....I'm retired....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 12, 2017)

Do you take Beta blockers?  I do and I discovered that certain types cause vivid, sometimes scary dreams.  Of course you're not usually told this.  One GP told me that 'dreams wouldn't hurt me',  but another GP said, "No problem, I'll change them".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't take Beta Blockers... but I do wish I could find the reason for these vivid dreams...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2017)

I have two dreams that I often have. Someone is chasing me, I don't know who, and somehow I am just able to say out of the persons reach. It seems like the chase goes on for hours but I'm sure it is only a short period of time. The other dream is that I can't remember the combination to my locker in high school. That must have been a fear of mine back then but I don't remember it ever happening. Both of these dreams at times have caused me to wake up with my heart pounding. Funny thing about the locker dream is that my Mom said she had exactly the same one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2017)

I've had some very vivid dreams since I quit smoking with Chantix. 

One thing that I cannot understand about my dreams are the people that I've never met yet they seem so real in my dreams.  I must have seen them on television or in real life and just filed the images away without realizing it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Vivid and oddball for me too.  I dream a lot, always have and in brilliant color, the good ones are great, nightmares are intense but luckily I have few of those.  The dreams I love the most are when I'm flying by my own  power over cities or countryside, prefer the countryside ones for sure.

The ones that stick in my head since I'm an animal lover are one where a cat I was petting had a paisley design on its fur, and another one of a lilac colored Chow Chow dog.  I also have a lot of dreams where I'm lost and asking directions, or walking endless through a strange city.  Dialing the phone or yelling for help is always very hard to do in my dreams.  Lots of dreams looking for a restroom too, only to find it filthy or out in public, etc.

I've dreamed of riding in my bed on the highway late for work, that was a wild ride.  The nightmare I remember most is walking alone in the dark down the middle of the street with cars parked by the curbs on either side of me.  As I was walking and afraid, corpses started sitting up one by one in the cars and looking over at me.  I walked faster and faster and was very scared in that dream.  My husband sometimes would watch a scary movie on the TV while I was going off to sleep, so I think that had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2017)

*I note that I have had the most vivid dreams when on medications, like antihistamines.  Often my dreams relate to my own personal work or life experiences.  Early in my career of work with people with disabilities, I worked in group homes.  My last job was as a personal community assistant to a woman who lived in a privately own home with two friends, all with disabilities, all with their own staff.  I find sometimes I dream I am still working at some sort of home with several folks, and staff.  But a part of me is feeling I should not be there, or have never been there before that day.  Odd things will happen, like I am late for work, or show up when I should not be working.  Now that I am ending my first year of retirement, I kind of hope the work dreams end.*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2017)

I only retired 4 months ago Marie...I'm still having the work dreams !


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

I dream about my x all the time.  He is deceased.  I have dreams I am trying to help him, to save him but it's really hard.  I also dream about many things, jumping from huge cliffs and swimming very deep seas which I would be afraid of in real life.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> .  I also have a lot of dreams where I'm lost and asking directions, or walking endless through a strange city.  Dialing the phone or yelling for help is always very hard to do in my dreams.  Lots of dreams looking for a restroom too, only to find it filthy or out in public, etc.
> 
> .



*​WOW, SeaBreeze, I have often had very similar dreams.  Wandering, or driving through a strange, or sometimes vaguely familiar, city.  Also the dirty bathroom dreams. YUCK.  I also have bathroom dreams where I need to "go" and cannot find an unoccupied bathroom, or doors are very small and I cannot get in..OR, they are in a public area.    I often cannot dial the phone either.  Usually the phone in my hand is not my own, or I just cannot enter in the number.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *​WOW, SeaBreeze, I have often had very similar dreams.  Wandering, or driving through a strange, or sometimes vaguely familiar, city.  Also the dirty bathroom dreams. YUCK.  I also have bathroom dreams where I need to "go" and cannot find an unoccupied bathroom, or doors are very small and I cannot get in..OR, they are in a public area.    I often cannot dial the phone either.  Usually the phone in my hand is not my own, or I just cannot enter in the number.*



And when I wake up Marie, I usually have to go to the bathroom in real life. layful:  One thing about the public bathroom dreams, nobody else in the dream seems to notice or care, so that's a plus!  

Sometimes if I'm trying to yell for help, I make a noise in my sleep and my husband wakes me up and asks me if I'm okay.  Just last week, probably from a show I was watching on TV, I had a dream that this man was coming toward me with a big hypodermic needed filled with yellow liquid.  In the dream I knew that I could not let him inject me or I would die or be unconscious and he could do whatever he wanted with me.  So, in the dream he was right on me and I was holding back his arm and putting my arm across his neck saying, 'no, this isn't gonna happen!', that's when my hubby woke me up.

  Funny thing, one night he was having a nightmare that some creature was going after him and trying to grab him from below.  When I heard his panicked breathing and noises, I touched him on the lower back to wake him up.  He freaked out because he said when I touched him he felt it in the dream like the creature made contact.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 12, 2017)

My late husband had very vivid almost frightening hallucination type while on the nicotine patch.


----------



## Lara (Nov 12, 2017)

I too have occasionally experienced many of the dreams mentioned above which has been an interesting read. Thank you all. You have good memories. 

I avoid very spicy foods for dinner like mexican poblano peppers (i.e. don't order Chilies Rellenos at a Mexican restaurant for dinner). I have to protect my brain by avoiding disturbing images like in violent movies, and tv (I just close my eyes immediately (especially when they warn you first on the news) and hit the mute button if need be or change channels of course, because it sticks like velcro to my mind. 

I like to try to surround myself with positive people whenever I can and avoid toxic ones and "energy vampires". I've hit the "Hide Posts Like These" button on Facebook sometimes. I don't even go to FB much anymore. And I look for inspirational  and upbeat writings and music to read and listen to. 

I search for things that make me smile. I read once that if you don't feel like smiling then MAKE yourself smile because using those muscles create endorphins that make us naturally feel happy. Make sure no one's watching you cuz your smile might look a little fake, lol.

And finally, before I close my eyes, I pray and ask God to wash clean my brain of anything disturbing that has implanted itself there without welcome so that I can have sweet dreams. I have this memorized for my life's goal, a bit of an ongoing effort...Philippians 4:8 "Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

If I take the supplement Melatonin for sleep, my dreams become more intense, sometimes that's good, sometimes not so much.  I don't use it that often because of that, my husband takes 1mg sublingual nightly for sleep with good results.


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm almost always quiet during my nightmares, but the Spousal Equivalent has "night terrors" and sounds like he's being slaughtered until I get him awake.  One of these days the neighbors are going to call the cops.  

I do talk in my sleep a lot.  Here's a classic example (I've cleaned up the language) of what I did the very first time I spent the night with him:  He said I suddenly sat up in bed and yelled, "G-DAMMIT, _________ THAT ****ING COW IS ON FIRE AGAIN!!!"   OK, I'm really not sure why the cow was on fire the _first_ time and I'm definitely not sure why it would catch fire _again_, but there it was.....burning merrily away.  It's a wonder he let me back into the bedroom again.

One night, he said I carried on a long conversation in what he said sure sounded a lot like fluent Russian.  Mind you, outside of a few phrases, I speak no Russian at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Wow Jujube, the night terrors must be scary for both of you!  Interesting that you talk that much in your sleep, and in another language too.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

I've always had great dreams, sometimes so funny or outrageous I wake myself laughing.

My favorites are the flying dreams I've had all my life, as long as I can remember anyway. I soar like a giant bird over all kinds of lands and things that are wonderful to see. The only problem with the flying dreams is that I tend to be a little tired when I wake up, either from physical exertion or too much sensory input.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

The flying dreams I have had. The lost and wandering I have had. The man that I catch up to and is transparent I have had. There seems to be a pattern.
I think you can hurt yourself in a dream state.
This one. I am in a dark basement room in Mexico. Why Mexico I don't know. I have never been there. But there is an open door way farther ahead with steps. I have a flashlight. I shine the flashlight and the floor is covered in snakes but they scurry out of the way as I make my way to the steps. Just when I get to the steps a huge Cobra pops up. I grab him behind the head and fling him across the room. A loud crash wakes me up. I had fallen asleep with the t.v. remote in my hand and it had hit the wall. Luckily it did not hit the TV set.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2017)

I also have some lucid dreams, dreams where you know in the dream that you are dreaming.  If it's a bad dream it can be comforting and help you to wake from it.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I also have some lucid dreams, dreams where you know in the dream that you are dreaming.  If it's a bad dream it can be comforting and help you to wake from it.



I have also had that.  I know I'm in a dream and trying to wake up and can't. 

The brain sure is a strange animal.  I'm wondering what dreams are all about.  Clearing the cache?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I have also had that.  I know I'm in a dream and trying to wake up and can't.
> 
> The brain sure is a strange animal.  I'm wondering what dreams are all about.  Clearing the cache?




I have pondered that, myself.  I like your thought.  Or the one about our brain just trying to help us work through stuff.  Who knows.  Our it is just our brain just saying "While I have your attention, here is a little personalized TV show you probably will not remember in the morning"


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

It has been said that if you don't dream you are in trouble.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 13, 2017)

My dreams ore usually vivid.  In many of them I'm in an office building at the elevators and sometimes people I actually knew are standing with me.  Other dreams involve me being in a car with my mother driving and we're hurrying because I don't want to be late. This is strange because mom was an excellent driver and very punctual.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 13, 2017)

I have the most bizarre dreams . I wouldn't tell them to anybody !


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Just read through all the responses again. It is interesting that among us, a group of people who , in real life, do not know each other, have some similar themes in our dreams.  Be it flying, driving, lost somewhere, or whatever.  Wonder if it means any thing.  I do not recall having such dreams when I was younger.

Or am I reading too much into it?
*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2017)

I think certain symbols like flying or afraid to be late are so commonplace that many of us actually do use the same symbols.  But details vary, I would think.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just read through all the responses again. It is interesting that among us, a group of people who , in real life, do not know each other, have some similar themes in our dreams.  Be it flying, driving, lost somewhere, or whatever.  Wonder if it means any thing.  I do not recall having such dreams when I was younger.
> 
> Or am I reading too much into it?
> *



How high are you when you are flying. I'm only a foot off the ground and upright. Like a hover board.


----------



## Lynk (Nov 13, 2017)

I mostly dream of being lost.  It is a different place ever time. One time it was New York City.  It was dark and the buildings were tall and all lit up and I could not find my way home.  Once It was in my high school and I could not find my class room.  That is just two of them but it has been happening for years.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2017)

Lynk said:


> I mostly dream of being lost.  It is a different place ever time. One time it was New York City.  It was dark and the buildings were tall and all lit up and I could not find my way home.  Once It was in my high school and I could not find my class room.  That is just two of them but it has been happening for years.



I am often "lost" in a public building like a hotel, or at an airport.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> I am often "lost" in a public building like a hotel, or at an airport.



Thats a common type of dream for me as well. But for some strange reason I am wandering through metal salvage yards trying to find my way home.

Im guessing dreams are trying to purge our fears? Who knows.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2017)

Both vivid and oddball. Nearly all of my dreams have my late husband, in a "bit part."  He's always present, but sort of as a shadow. He never says anything. Often, I am rushing to catch a train or a plane, and he's running along beside me. 

Last night's dream was a doozy. My granddaughter is getting married next month (in real life), and I dreamed that I was standing on line waiting to walk down the aisle, along with the rest of the family, but somehow the wedding just couldn't begin, because there was some minor problem with the electrical connection. They needed to replace a cable. One of the electricians was saying, "Some old guy in the next room says to use this kind of cable," and he held up the kind of electrical cable you would buy at Home Depot. I said, "Oh, I know who the old guy is!"  And everyone in the family agreed, it was my husband (who somehow wasn't on line with the rest of us), because he was an engineer and liked tinkering with stuff like that.

Don't know how it turned out, I woke up before the wedding actually began. I hope the real thing runs smoother than that!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2017)

I have odd and scary dreams a lot. In the last 3 nights I dreamt I was cutting clothes up and making posters out of the scrapes of material. Then the next night I dreamt I was cutting cardboard up and making crowns out of them, Then last night I dreamt of my older brother who passed away 2 yrs ago. We were in a room and there were all little kids around us. My brother couldn't see me and he was hollering at the kids and saying they were being punished and he started tying them up. I kept yelling stop,stop,stop but he never heard me. I can't wait to see what I dream tonight.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2017)

Did you ever dream you were falling, and wake up abruptly by jerking in the bed to catch yourself?  I haven't had that in awhile, more when I was younger.

If you could have each and every dream recorded and played for you back on the TV the next day, would you do that or not....and why?


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did you ever dream you were falling, and wake up abruptly by jerking in the bed to catch yourself?  I haven't had that in awhile, more when I was younger.
> 
> If you could have each and every dream recorded and played for you back on the TV the next day, would you do that or not....and why?



Yes and I ended up on the floor. I was very young then.

I have read that if you have a repeating scary dream that if you write it out by hand and give it a happy ending that you won't have that particular dream anymore.


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 20, 2017)

I occasionally have vivid dreams.
When I was in grade school, I had the same one many times.  The playground of my grade school had a ramp of about 3' rise/drop at one corner for handicap access.  In the dream, I was being pushed in a wagon by a couple boys and when they pushed me down the ramp, the ramp was 10-20' long and there was a pit at the bottom and I couldn't turn to avoid it because the stairs are on one side and a fence is on the other.  Sometimes I woke up just before going into the pit, other times I was falling in the pit.
Now, I can sometimes realize I'm dreaming, while still dreaming.  I've had a few 'bad' dreams where I've said to myself "Oh, I'm just dreaming this".  I either 'watch' the dream like it's a TV show or exit the dream and go onto the next one.
One time, I had a GREAT dream.  I was doing things I love, and said 'Man, my life is Great!'.   That's when I realized I was dreaming.  I somehow chose to watch the dream in rewind, and go past the start of the dream, to see how I got to the great life.  It was all so clear.  Each step preparing & positioning me for the next (or previous in rewind).  Then when I was about to get to the last/first step, the key to it all...  I never wanted to go back to sleep and resume a dream so bad.
Well, maybe the boyhood dream of being in a cabin with a lady sheriff...


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2017)

*So, last night was a new one for me.  I was out with some people I knew and one of them wanted to stop somewhere.  Seemed to be a small museum of some sort.  I was not interested, and went to sit down in a "sitting room", took off my shoes and just sat back to rest.  When it was time to go, I went to get my shoes, and could not find them.   Suddenly the room seemed filled with a pile of shoes, all along one wall.  None of them were mine.  Went through other rooms and there were shoes everwhere.
Odd.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did you ever dream you were falling, and wake up abruptly by jerking in the bed to catch yourself?  I haven't had that in awhile, more when I was younger.
> 
> If you could have each and every dream recorded and played for you back on the TV the next day, would you do that or not....and why?




Yes, it has happened to me.  Most recently in the last couple of weeks.  I have also fallen out of be a couple of times.  As for watching my dreams on a TV , would be interesting to do.  Bet they would make no sense, even to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, last night was a new one for me.  I was out with some people I knew and one of them wanted to stop somewhere.  Seemed to be a small museum of some sort.  I was not interested, and went to sit down in a "sitting room", took off my shoes and just sat back to rest.  When it was time to go, I went to get my shoes, and could not find them.   Suddenly the room seemed filled with a pile of shoes, all along one wall.  None of them were mine.  Went through other rooms and there were shoes everwhere.
> Odd.*



That is odd Marie!  Sounds like one of those frustrating dreams for sure!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2017)

I've had coyotes on my mind lately, they come around our back fence and I always fear they might jump into our yard and harm my dog, although they haven't done that in the past 30 years...there are just a lot of them and they come right up to the fence.

So a few nights ago, early morning, last dream before I woke up....I looked out my back window and a coyote was jumping fast and high over our fence into our yard, and my dog was out there.  I ran out there grabbing a broom to chase it away and was yelling at it.  It chased my dog onto the porch and I held the door open so the dog could go inside.

The coyote was on my porch, then distracted by the barbeque grill for a moment, it looked like a clean beautiful big well groomed brown and white Husky dog, but it was a coyote.  I shook the broom at its head and it didn't faze him.  I ran back into the house telling my husband I need my pepper spray.....just then I woke up.


----------



## Pete (Nov 26, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have had many goofy dreams over the years.*



'Marie5656' I think most peoples dreams are in one form or the other oddball. 
Lately I have been alternating between dreams of me running various printing presses and driving off-road in some really weird places. 
What get me more is the, at times, intensity of the color in my dreams, because I hear some people dream in black and white.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 26, 2017)

I had one last night.
I was telling my friend that there's nothing on the other side when we die just a black void.

He said 'you have to have the password'. 
I said 'where do you get the password'.

He said 'you just have to listen'


----------



## TonyK (Nov 29, 2017)

Since taking a beta blocker I usually have a few vivid dreams every night. Usually about old jobs or being back in college. They often wake me up and I try to memorize what I was dreaming, but I've forgotten them by morning.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> The ones that stick in my head since I'm an animal lover are one where a cat I was petting had a paisley design on its fur, and another one of a lilac colored Chow Chow dog.



I've been taking a 1mg sublingual Melatonin (Source Naturals) at night for around a week now, and this morning right before I woke up, I had one of these really neat dreams again, they are few and far between, but I love having them.  Melatonin always makes my dreams even more vivid and colorful, and intensifies them whether good or bad.

I was in some kind of a store with my husband, almost like a post office with envelopes, boxes, etc. around.  On the floor they had to young kittens roaming around and playing, both were very cute, but kind of dirty.  I had the idea that they may have been available for adoption.

  Looking at them closer, one had a design on it's coat of a very faded red flannel shirt.  The pattern had small squarish shapes of flannel, in a very muted tone.  It was amazing, and of course I was soon on the floor holding the cat face to face on my chest talking baby talk to it.  I overheard the lady in the store calling her Spice.  In my head I told myself I would keep that name if I took her.

My husband was sitting in a chair wearing a red flannel shirt, we both wear flannel shirts at times in cool weather or when camping, but neither of us like red, so they are all more natural blue, gray or green colors.  Anyhoo, I said to him, look at this kittens fur, it's like a flannel shirt pattern!  He agreed that it really looked nice.  I put it down on a small table there, and it bent it's back knees in such an adorable, not normal way, and laid there on it stomach.  I was still delighted to look at it, although I knew we didn't want any more pets at the time.

I started telling my husband that I would ask the lady's permission to take a picture of it, that's when I woke up for the day.  Hubby enjoyed hearing about my dream, he's an animal lover too, but never had any dreams as cool as mine.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 1, 2018)

I have many interesting (to me) or entertaining dreams. I keep a dream journal. 

My most recent dream:

I was an advisor or some type of personal assistant for President Trump. He was very concerned that he looked too fat during press conferences. I asked him to remove his suit jacket. It was obvious his shirt was WAY too big and the extra material was making his suit jacket puff out; but the collar and sleeve length were correct. So I told him he need to hire a tailor to alter his shirts. He seemed pleased with my answer; but he did not smile. That is all I remembered by the time I woke up.
I have wacky dreams almost every night.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 1, 2018)

*The other night I had a dream that centered around a very tragic day for us all..9/11.  I dreamt I was in NYC on that day, and no one knew I was there.  I was about to board a plane to fly home, and then all flights were cancelled.  It seems I tried for hours to find a way home, and to contact someone that I was safe.

Not sure why I had this dream NOW..but a sad back story is involved (true story). One of the passengers on one of the planes that hit the towers had the same name as me...well, at the time I was not yet married and she had my maiden name .  In the following week I got many calls and emails from people checking on me.  Odd. 
*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2018)

Over the years I have had many strange dreams. I also have many dreams of loved ones that have passed. Oddly many of those dreams came true. In one my Dad who had passed away told me to tell my niece that she was getting a baby boy. He said to tell her he said 313. He knew when he passed my niece couldn't get pregnant. In the dream he was with an Uncle of mine who had also passed away. When I told my niece she said that she would look for a fertility specialist in her area. The next day she was in a local store and the  girl that worked there told my niece she was pregnant, and had to put the baby up for adoption. Well my niece said she would adopt the baby. After that everything fell in place. My niece adopted a little boy. The adoption became final on my Uncle that was in the dreams birthday and of course the courtroom was 313. I can't understand why I keep having those types of dreams.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2019)

I mentioned before that if me or my husband is having a nightmare and are making a noise like we're calling for help, we'll nudge each other to wake up from the bad dream.  Well, last night I was sleeping, and I heard a loud eerie, soulful howl.  Since we have coyotes behind our back fence, I immediately thought one or more were near.

Once I lifted my head and listened, the howl was still going, very long...and I realized it was inside my house.  Now, my dog is not a howler, never has been, but he was sleeping in the bathroom next to our bedroom and was obviously having a dream that caused him to howl like that.

Next thing I know, my husband wakes up and touches my back, gently nudging me, and he mumbled (half asleep) that it was okay or something like that.  He was immediately out like a light again, and I just laid in bed smiling to myself about what just happened.

In the morning I asked him if he knew the dog had howled around 2 o'clock last night when he nudged me.  He said no, he thought I was having a nightmare and calling for help so he tried to wake me up.  We both laughed about it.


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have had many goofy dreams over the years.  I believe it when people say it is our subconscious trying to work things out from out waking life.  I have had many with similar themes.  In some, I will be somewhere and when I go to leave, I find myself wandering the parking lot unable to find my car.  Or if I find it, it is blocked in, and I cannot get it out.
> 
> During these dreams I try to call for help, but either the cell I have is not mine, or I cannot remember, or enter in the numbers I want to call.
> Sometimes the car dream involves me being in an accident with it, or it is in the shop and they cannot or will not fix it.
> ...




I have that "lost car" dream quite frequently.  Either I can't find the car or I know where it is but I can't get to it, or I find "my car" but it isn't the right car or some such, or that the parking lot is closing and I don't have enough money to spring my car and it's getting dark.  Or I dream that I'm driving along and the brakes are out.  

I also frequently dream that my (long dead) dogs have gotten out and I can't find them or some variation on that.

Both those dreams leave me quite upset when I wake up.

I used to dream a lot that I was being chased by Nazis (other people have monsters, I have Nazis).  Those were the kind of dreams where I'd wake up terrified and in a cold sweat.  I haven't had one of those in quite a while -- knock on wood.


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> If I take the supplement Melatonin for sleep, my dreams become more intense, sometimes that's good, sometimes not so much.  I don't use it that often because of that, my husband takes 1mg sublingual nightly for sleep with good results.



I've had that same experience with melatonin.  My doc suggested I try Ambien, and those dreams were horrific.  I took it twice, and will never take it again.


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2019)

My husband (gone now) had PTSD from Vietnam.  He would have awful vivid dreams but I had to be careful if I tried to wake him because he would come up swinging.  SOmetimes it would take him several seconds to figure out where he was.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 16, 2019)

Having said that I had to change my medication because of disturbing dreams,  the Beta blocker I was taking has been discontinued and I've been prescribed a new one.  So far I've had no problems.  Plenty of dreams, not actually work related, but often based on situations, people and places I've known over the years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 16, 2019)

The last few weeks I've been sifting through and disposing of possessions with an eye towards moving to a smaller apartment in the next year or two.  

That process has caused me to remember many people, places and events in my life.

It seems like some of those memories are now being carried over into my dreams.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 16, 2019)

I used to have really good dreams. And some bad ones. But now, as soon as I wake up, my dreams get erased from my memory. Zap!! They're gone. I know I was dreaming, and I believe they were good dreams-just can't recall any of them. Darn!
I've heard the complaints about the super vivid, disturbingly realistic dreams caused by meds. My pals didn't like them at all.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 16, 2019)

I have weird dreams that sometimes cause me to wake up laughing. I have two recurring theme dreams: From my musician days: I'm late for a gig, forgot my equipment, set up in the wrong hall. From my school days: I'm failing a class for the second/third time, the professor is a guy I really liked, in real life, but he's failing me in classes he never taught and that I never took! (In reality, I never failed a single class.)


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I've had that same experience with melatonin.  My doc suggested I try Ambien, and those dreams were horrific.  I took it twice, and will never take it again.



I have heard a lot of horror stories about Ambien. Most of my really vivid dreams come with taking melatonin.  My doctor suggested taking  a lower dosage (ie 3mg instead of 5mg.) It seemed to help.  I still, occasionally, have vivid dreams, but none are scary, or frightening. Just odd. So, I deal with them .


----------



## chic (May 16, 2019)

I have precognitive dreams frequently. That's weird enough for me. nthego:


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 16, 2019)

I don’t sleep much and I don’t sleep deep enough to dream very often. I’m so jealous of everyone’s ability to dream.


----------



## Seeker (May 16, 2019)

Dreams freak me out....

I often cry out in my sleep making inaudible sounds that in turn, freak my husband out..

Most times when I'm trying to speak I know I'm dreaming and am asking (screaming) for someone to wake me up.

He's constantly trying to figure out what it is that makes me have bad dreams..

Not to say that I don't have good dreams but the majority are not fun....

It's normally someone in the room that shouldn't be...

I used to sleep with a black cloth over my eyes until one night two people came into my room and took it (in my dream).

I never found that cloth after that night..it disappeared...

I still blame it on my husband, but he declares he did not take it.


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2019)

I have lucid dreams. Many are similar to those others here have had .. wandering around, lost. Looking for a public washroom that always turns out filthy. Having a cellphone, but not being able to turn it on, or the number I need is not entered into the phone. Riding on public transportation, but not knowing where to get off - not knowing the address of where I'm going. Sometimes, someone is after me, and I'm trying to get away .. always, in the dark. I had a bus dream the other night, where the driver wouldn't give me a transfer and I had to argue with him the whole time. I've had dreams of aliens landing. You name it, I've dreamed it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2019)

I used to have recurring theme dreams for the longest time about a certain man that was in my life and his brother.  I now just have oddball dreams about this and that.


----------



## grannyjo (May 17, 2019)

Had a weird one last night.  I was in one of our local stores and they started to close up for the night.

Every time I tried to exit a door, it slammed shut in front of me.  Joined a queue of women - they all got out,  but the door slammed shut in front of me again.

Eventually, most of the lights went out and I was still locked inside.  I took blankets, pillows and such off the shelves and made myself a bed.

That's when I woke up.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2019)

I dream crazy stuff but I don't remember them the next morning.


----------



## Camper6 (May 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've had some very vivid dreams since I quit smoking with Chantix.
> 
> One thing that I cannot understand about my dreams are the people that I've never met yet they seem so real in my dreams.  I must have seen them on television or in real life and just filed the images away without realizing it.



What is odd to me is that my mother was an immigrant and always spoke to me in her language and I appreciate it now because  I know two languages.

In my dreams however, my mother always speaks perfect English which is strange because she always tried to learn and could never master it. It's really pleasant in a dream.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 2, 2019)

*Ok , will someone PLEASE tell me why my subconscious  seems to be suddenly obsessed with Queen Elizabeth? I have had no fewer than 3 dreams with her in them in the past 3 weeks. And I live in the U.S..
Weird thing is, she is not at the palace or somewhere normal (for her). It could be we are at the grocery store together, or riding in a car or in a restaurant. And no one but me seems to know she is the queen.  What the heck.




p*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

This is going to sound so oddballishly strange and I suppose you people are used to it by now but I used to get the most vivid unusual dreams ever. 

In fact, I’d often get series of lucid dreams where I would actually know I was dreaming while dreaming. So consciously aware it forever spooked me. 

Anyway years ago after I lost my brother, I would dream about him continuously but these dreams were most disturbing and were causing havoc in my waking life.

 One morning I woke up and made a definite decision that I had had enough of having horrible vivid dreams so that very morning I made an agreement with my subconscious to no longer bring these dreams to my conscious awareness and it doesn’t. From that moment on I never remember my dreams. 

What does happen is that my subconscious is so disturbed by some dreams that the mood will colour my day dark but I usually don’t understand this until later on in the day since I can’t shake the bad mood. 

The human mind is extraordinary. 
I miss remembering loving, colourful, enchanted dreams though


----------



## toffee (Sep 3, 2019)

where do I start with mine ------- most are worrying 
a few good ones --- I have flown in the air like a bird ' run from being chased '
cried to sobbed ….heart being broken -and once I was chatting to a very young girl she never
spoke -I remember saying I do know u dont I ''' she just smiled and looked like me '
driving to work it come to me --must have been I child I lost in a miscarriage ..


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Ok , will someone PLEASE tell me why my subconscious  seems to be suddenly obsessed with Queen Elizabeth? I have had no fewer than 3 dreams with her in them in the past 3 weeks. And I live in the U.S..
> Weird thing is, she is not at the palace or somewhere normal (for her). It could be we are at the grocery store together, or riding in a car or in a restaurant. And no one but me seems to know she is the queen.  What the heck.
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps while out shopping you unconsciously observed her photo in magazines or a clip of her on television in the last few weeks. 

Your mind latched onto it and is now recycling it in your dreams as you sleep but seriously, It’s the human mind. I think there’s more about it that we don’t know, than what we do. ( the unconscious and subconscious portions specifically speaking )

Dreams can  be mysterious; like our minds running wild


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 3, 2019)

I have vivid dreams almost every night.

Most of the time I am lost and can't find my way home.

And for some reason I am wandering through scrap yards with huge piles of metal.

And then I enter some old building with old workshops that are deserted and I try to find my way out.

I have read somewhere that if you have a repeating dream and write it out when you are awake and give it a happy ending that it will end that type of dream.

I haven't tried it out but I will, but I won't type it.  I will hand write it.  I think that will have more effect on the mind.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

*When I finally fall asleep almost every night I have crazy dreams that don't make any sense to me at all. In the last few days I have dreamt more that one time that I am babysitting 2 children and someone is chasing us and trying to kill the 2 children. Luckily I wake up before anything happens. I don't recognize either of the children and even in the dream I don't knew who they are and I keep asking them their names but they never answer. I hate this dream.*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

My sleep isn't interrupted with any dreams IF I don't take meds before bedtime.   When I take a Tylenol PM or any nighttime sleep aid, I will have dreams ... sometimes good, sometimes bad  ....   but always something it seems.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My sleep isn't interrupted with any dreams IF I don't take meds before bedtime.   When I take a Tylenol PM or any nighttime sleep aid, I will have dreams ... sometimes good, sometimes bad  ....   but always something it seems.



Bonnie, I am the same.  It is been discussed earlier in this thread about sleep aids and the dreams.  For me, it is Melatonin.  But, I still take them, as it does help me get some sleep.  I can deal with the non=threatening dreams, like the ones about the Queen I have been having.  The bad ones are pretty disturbing, aren't they??


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2019)

*@Sassycakes  Odd dreams. I wonder what they are trying to tell you. I am especially interested in the fact that you do not know the kids. I am sure they represent something, but what?*


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 3, 2019)

I do dream, but as soon as I wake up, I can't remember a damn thing. Everybody has these little adventures at night, but as soon as I open my eyes, mine vanish.
BTW  When I was living "at the home", one of the common complaints were those vivid dreams brought on by beta blockers. Most didn't enjoy them at all.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Or people taking Melatonin.
It enhances vivid dreams.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 3, 2019)

I gave up trying to understand my dreams long ago. The subject matter jumps from one thing to another. It could be a few hours after I have woken up when I will have a flash of one of the dreams. Then it disappears. Today's flash of someone discussing buying gold and telling me my idea was no good but I knew it was a better idea than his. End of dream. I have thought of logging my dreams but it would prove nothing. We all know dogs dream also.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2019)

Is anyone else puzzled by who shows up in their dreams, the Queen has never put in an appearance in one of mine, at least yet. But now that someone has planted the idea, ….. 
I have often found myself, test probes in hand, trying to figure out what was wrong with various electronic systems that I dealt with during my early years in the Navy. I loved working on electronic systems and apparently don't want to let it go. Still, it strikes me as odd. Overall, my dreams are enjoyable. I actually resent being woken up after a surgery, because I am usually in the middle of a good dream that I would like to finish.
My wife has this oddity of speaking in an unknown language during some of her dreams. It is really weird to listen to, but she doesn't find them troubling.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 3, 2019)

Retired over 11 years and still dream of work....I consider them nightmares!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Is anyone else puzzled by who shows up in their dreams, the Queen has never put in an appearance in one of mine, at least yet. But now that someone has planted the idea, …..
> I have often found myself, test probes in hand, trying to figure out what was wrong with various electronic systems that I dealt with during my early years in the Navy. I loved working on electronic systems and apparently don't want to let it go. Still, it strikes me as odd. Overall, my dreams are enjoyable. I actually resent being woken up after a surgery, because I am usually in the middle of a good dream that I would like to finish.
> My wife has this oddity of speaking in an unknown language during some of her dreams. It is really weird to listen to, but she doesn't find them troubling.


I have only been but out for 2 or 3 surgeries, I don't recall ever dreaming during them!!


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 3, 2019)

The weirdest one I've had in the last few years was about reincarnation, and I dreamed within the dream.  In the real-time dream, I was in a relationship ...very much in love... with a man that I feared unreasonably.  Within that dream, I dreamed of us in different historical periods.  I kept 'waking' from those 'dreams in the dreams' parts of the real-time dream knowing we had encountered each other and he'd killed my baby in each of those past time lines.   In the real-time dream, it finally resolved that this time he wouldn't ...that I was pregnant by him and he would love this baby.    I woke for real with such a sense of peace.

No clue what all that means since I've never wanted children.  The man and the baby represent something  ...creativity, maybe? vulnerability? ...some loss that I feel for never having met someone I loved enough/shared the same goals to marry and commit for life?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Retired over 11 years and still dream of work....I consider them nightmares!!!



Ugggh.  I hate those.  I don't dream about the happy work times, but bad bosses or work environments and feel stuck in the dreams.  I don't dream about past good jobs or my current one that I really like.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 3, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Ugggh.  I hate those.  I don't dream about the happy work times, but bad bosses or work environments and feel stuck in the dreams.  I don't dream about past good jobs or my current one that I really like.


Ditto...I only dream of my last job that I worked at for 18 years..


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Is anyone else puzzled by who shows up in their dreams, the Queen has never put in an appearance in one of mine, at least yet. But now that someone has planted the idea, …..



*Me too.  Well, if you dream about the Queen, sorry.  LOL.  I do wonder why I dream of some celebrities.  I mean, I have favorite celebs, but I never go gaga over them, like a teenager or anything. They are just celebs I enjoy watching. 
I always wonder why I dream of people I do not get along with in real life.  Cannot understand that.*


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 3, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Ok , will someone PLEASE tell me why my subconscious  seems to be suddenly obsessed with Queen Elizabeth? I have had no fewer than 3 dreams with her in them in the past 3 weeks. And I live in the U.S..
> Weird thing is, she is not at the palace or somewhere normal (for her). It could be we are at the grocery store together, or riding in a car or in a restaurant. And no one but me seems to know she is the queen.  What the heck.*



She's going through a tough patch these days.   Maybe your subconscious knows she needs a friend!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

My dreams are usually sad. If they're not sad, they're just about my old job. When I first started taking anti-depressants they had crazy- off the wall images, but those have settled down. I liked those better.

I've read that many images are symbols of things or people whose meaning is only for the dreamer.

Then there's that old theory; the Child, The Adult and the Parent within you.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> She's going through a tough patch these days.   Maybe your subconscious knows she needs a friend!


That's an idea, but it occured to me it's Marie going through a rough patch and subconsciously, needs a mother.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Sassycakes  Odd dreams. I wonder what they are trying to tell you. I am especially interested in the fact that you do not know the kids. I am sure they represent something, but what?*



I'm happy that I don't know who the children are,because it would be more frightening if I knew who they were and in danger. You are probably right that they might represent something else.I never thought of that.My husband thinks because of all the incidents with guns in schools ,movies etc. That I am probably worried about something like that happening to children I'm in contact with at an event like that and that I would want to protect  the children from harm.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> That's an idea, but it occured to me it's Marie going through a rough patch and subconsciously, needs a mother.



Good point. You may have something there.  But, I do have insight into my recently extra vivid dreams.  I was out of Melatonin for a while, and grabbed some at Walmart the other day.  Did not really look beyond the fact they were the gummy kind.  
Normally I buy the 3 or 5 mg and take 1 or 2.  The dreams are odd, but not bad.  After I started taking 2 of the new batch..WOW, all kinds of oddball stuff, making shopping with the Queen seem tame.  I looked at the bottle of Melatonin and it was 10 mg!!   So I was taking 20 a night rather than less than 10.  YIKES.   
So, I now take 1 every time, and not every night.  Will remember to look at bottle better next time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Good point. You may have something there.  But, I do have insight into my recently extra vivid dreams.  I was out of Melatonin for a while, and grabbed some at Walmart the other day.  Did not really look beyond the fact they were the gummy kind.
> Normally I buy the 3 or 5 mg and take 1 or 2.  The dreams are odd, but not bad.  After I started taking 2 of the new batch..WOW, all kinds of oddball stuff, making shopping with the Queen seem tame.  I looked at the bottle of Melatonin and it was 10 mg!!   So I was taking 20 a night rather than less than 10.  YIKES.
> So, I now take 1 every time, and not every night.  Will remember to look at bottle better next time.


I take 3 mg. of melatonin.  I found the 5 and 10 mg. to be too strong for me and had odd dreams a lot at that time, too.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't take melatonin
I don't need melatonin to have weird dreams
All sorts of weird dreams
You name it, I've had 'em

Y'know, that may be just the very reason I'm so freaking happy when I wake up


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Resurrecting this thread to mention these dreams, that I have had often, but for some reason, much more often in recent weeks.  In the dreams it seems my mailbox is filled to the brim with mail of all sorts. It seems to just be coming and coming, like more mail than my box can realistically hold.
Most is often addressed to me, but some seems to be addressed to others. Not just other names, but other addresses, different people, different cities. People and places I have no connection to.  Odd.
Less frequesntly, I find I am getting an abundance of packages, all of things I do not remember ordering, or expecting to get.  Just dozzens of packages and large envelopes.  It is like Christmas.
What are these telling me?  I have no clue. Also have no clue why I am having them with such frequency.*


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 29, 2019)

A long time ago, I had dreams in which I didn't know my class schedule and couldn't find my classroom, and on and on. Later, that sort of morphed into being late for work, or not being able to find my car. Hubs says his dreams are similar, except he's in an airport and running late for his plane. Mostly now I just have nonsensical dreams. They seems quite vivid when I wake, but they fade rapidly and I can barely remember them in an hour or two.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 29, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Most is often addressed to me, but some seems to be addressed to others. Not just other names, but other addresses, different people, different cities. People and places I have no connection to.  Odd.
> Less frequesntly, I find I am getting an abundance of packages, all of things I do not remember ordering, or expecting to get.  Just dozzens of packages and large envelopes.  It is like Christmas.
> What are these telling me?  I have no clue. Also have no clue why I am having them with such frequency.*


Marie
Well, as Johnny Carson holds the envelope to his forehead:
"What this means is that you are going to win the lottery and go hog-wild with Internet shopping. It also means that lots of people are going to try to sell you something or ask you for money."

Just kidding! I get recurring dreams fairly often and never did find much real world insight in them.


----------

